# Cat has stopped going out - what could be going on?



## susan_1981 (Sep 8, 2008)

My mum's cat has recently gone a bit strange. She was a rescue cat and we're not sure of her age - probably about 10. She has a cat flap and has always gone out to do her toilets with no problems. My mum has had her for about 2-3 years now and has had no issues with her until now. 

Recently, she started pooing around the house and stopped going out. The poo was really runny so my mum took her to the vets. They gave her an antibiotic injection and said that perhaps she doesn't want to go out because she could have arthritis setting in. My mum really doesn't think that's the case as she can jump up on the sofa, beds, etc, without any problems. 

My mum has put litter trays around the house and she is now using them and her poos are a lot less runny now. But she still won't go out. My mum wondered if there was another cat coming in but she is pretty sure there isn't. We've had snow recently and there's been no sign of any cat footprints in the snow. Any idea what could be going on with her? Could it be that as she is now getting older, she doesn't want to go out any more? My mum also said that her cat seems a bit scared of her at times as well!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

If your mum lives in the UK it could be the recent very cold weather (and snow) that has put off her cat from going outside to toilet. Come the summer the cat may be perfectly happy to go outside again. 

Or it could be something outside has frightened her, such as strange cat hanging around who has been aggressive to her, and is invading her territory. Or has a neighbour recently acquired a noisy dog perhaps?

The fact the cat is a bit scared of your mum sometimes could be she fears your mum will try and persuade her to go out when she doesn't want to. 

I am pleased to hear your mum has put extra litter trays around the house, and the problem with inappropriate toiletting has been resolved. I would advise letting the cat make up her own mind if she wants to go out, and if she feels safer indoors for the time being (for whatever reason) then so be it.


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Aside from the weather being a cause, I know that one of my neighbours' unneutered male cats has a habit of spraying up my front door, and although I don't let her out in the front, my cat can get bothered by it- maybe you have a similar bully in your area.

Is she otherwise happy? Eating and toileting ok?


----------



## susan_1981 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thank you. My mum is wondering if she's getting lonely as she is out a lot so she's been giving her extra cuddles.

We also wondered about another cat but there aren't many cats where they live. Yes we are in the UK so maybe it's to do with that. I know my cats stay in more at the moment but thankfully still go outside for their toilets


----------



## susan_1981 (Sep 8, 2008)

Yes she's eating the same and her usual self apart from being scared of my mum sometimes which is completely out of character. They did use to have a problem with a male cat spraying but there's no mistaking that smell and she hasn't smelt anything so I don't think it's that x


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

I don't know if this could be a reason but has your mum changed anything about herself e.g. purfum? My cats hate it when I wear a different stronger purfume and won't go near me when I have it on - mainly in the morning when its just been put on.


----------

